# ***MMA Fight Poster Competition***



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

What's up everyone! The title says it all! I am hosting a graphics competition with a credit reward for the top 3 contestants. Winners will be voted on by everyone.

1st Place: 1,000,000 Credits
2nd Place: 500,000 Credits
3rd Place: 250,000 Credits



> *Size:* Any size allowed
> *Due Date:* TBA
> 
> *- 1 entry per contestant so make sure you have it right before you submit your work of art!
> ...


This is just the sign up thread. A new thread will be created once contestants have entered their pieces for voting. An entry date will be assigned once we have 7 or more people committed!​
*Members signed up*

*KryOnicle*
*Intermission*
*Killstarz*
*Bknmax*
*Thales*


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Sounds good, I'm in.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Sounds interesting.

Add me to the list.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Added you both. :thumbsup:


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Added you both. :thumbsup:


Add yourself to the list also. 

+ send some PMs to Inter, Killstarz, Toxic and MC :thumb03:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

limba said:


> Add yourself to the list also.
> 
> + send some PMs to Inter, Killstarz, Toxic and MC :thumb03:


Can't find my PS disk and Adobe is giving me a bunch of BS about how they dont have ANY CS4 disks anymore. So I asked if they even had the download files. They said no. I even had my PS registered, and account with them and the serial number.

So I dont have PS right now lol.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Ill sign up, however I am terrible with posters and such!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Added :thumbsup:


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Did somebody say GFX comp?


Im in.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Added! 3 more and we can get this going!


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm glad you got one going, Hit, I made a thread in the GFX idea thread wondering who would join up, but only got like 2 responses.

I'd love to join, but my Photoshop is down at the moment. If I get it going before this starts all join, otherwise will vote and watch you guys do your thang.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm sorry to say this...but, could you remove me from the competition?!

As you may or may not know, i will be moving to England (London) next week (tuesday). I found a job there etc.

And i don't have an entry for this comp, because i was really busy the past days.

And, at first i will have limited acces to a PC/laptop and i'm very sure i won't have any acces to PS.

At least until i buy a laptop and stuff like that. And i don't know how long that will take.

But, as soon as i take care of that, i promise i will be back and doing sigs and stuff. 


Thanks.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

limba said:


> I'm sorry to say this...but, could you remove me from the competition?!
> 
> As you may or may not know, i will be moving to England (London) next week (tuesday). I found a job there etc.
> 
> ...


I can remove you but we still only have 4 members signed up, so just keep this in mind as it looks as if it may take some time to get a decent number to get this rolling.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Ill give it a shot


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Added. :thumbsup:


----------



## Thales (Mar 7, 2011)

I'll give it a shot. It's been a while since I've tinkered in GIMP.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Sweet added!


----------

